# Horn Snails



## Viki (Aug 1, 2011)

I tried Nerite snails for cleaning algae and I admit they are good but I just cannot deal with the useless pouches of eggs all over my tank.

Does any one if Horn Snails does the same job without leaving or laying eggs all 
over the fish tank?


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

i own 10 horned nerites in a 50g
have had them for maybe a couple weeks
and they do a great job with algae
i havent seen any eggs tho

horned nerites are quite tiny


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Horned snails are nerites as mentioned above. I even had one zebra nerite for several years, before it grew horns, without putting on any noticable size.


----------



## Viki (Aug 1, 2011)

My only concern is the useless eggs nerites lays all over the glass and driftwood all the time.

Somone told me the horned Nerites don't do that.

another question what should be the price of adult horned nerite snails....


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Think they both do lay eggs... females of course.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I honestly think they do, but I could very well be wrong. I had three in one tank forever, eggs started to show up and I removed one to a lower tank. The eggs seemed to disappear and i never had an issue again.

it was just so so long ago so I can't recall exactly if the eggs stopped forever, I just kinda remember not having to scrape them off as much if at all before the tear down of the tank.


----------



## TBA (Sep 30, 2011)

Why don't you try adding Otto fish they work wonder for my fish tank and as far as I know they are the best algae cleaner without any fuss of useless eggs.

but their is one minus to otto fish and that is they only eat green algae on the other hand nerite snails eats all kinds of algae but they do leave a trail behind them which you have to clean by a sponge or a toothbrush anyway.

Hope it helps.


----------

